
An Empirical Study of Load Balancing Algorithms - ingve
http://liblb.com/study.html
======
khalidlafi
Thanks for posting about liblb!

~~~
mahmud
Are you affiliated? If so, kudos and thanks!

~~~
khalidlafi
Yeah, I'm the author of the package and the study.

------
supergreg
So what's the conclusion?

